
Bridging the Gap Between Electronics and Biology - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/devices/bridging-the-gap-between-electronics-and-biology
======
isthatart
Ha, like Eve's sniffer ring from my Internet of Smells story
[http://telegra.ph/Internet-of-Smells-04-26](http://telegra.ph/Internet-of-
Smells-04-26)

------
pazimzadeh
Can someone link to the paper in question, if there is one?

~~~
Jun8
Link to NSF announcement, with extra information:
[https://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=295968&org=NS...](https://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=295968&org=NSF&from=news)

Here's a paper from one of the professors:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14030](https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14030)

